# Sun Cable -  Twiggy & Mike CB funding $210 mil



## frugal.rock (15 March 2022)

Sun Cable | The World’s Largest Solar Energy Infrastructure Project
					

Sun Cable is developing the world’s largest solar energy infrastructure to power Singapore from the Australian outback.




					suncable.sg
				












						Sun Cable’s giant Northern Territory solar project gets $210m funding boost
					

Billionaires Mike Cannon-Brookes and Andrew Forrest’s investment accelerates company’s plans to explore similar plants in Australia and beyond




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## qldfrog (15 March 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Sun Cable | The World’s Largest Solar Energy Infrastructure Project
> 
> 
> Sun Cable is developing the world’s largest solar energy infrastructure to power Singapore from the Australian outback.
> ...



I always wonder about these grand schemes usually coming at the apex of boom times when money is cheap and talk free
I really wish them well but also really hope the Australian taxpayers will not end up paying the electricity bill of Singapore


----------



## Dona Ferentes (Wednesday at 3:58 PM)

Sun Cable collapses amid clash between Forrest, Cannon-Brookes​A spectacular falling-out between the two billionaires backing a $35 billion mega-solar export project to Singapore has led to the company falling into administration.

_You  pay.! No, you pay.! What, the public won't pay. Don't they know what's good  for them!_


----------



## UMike (Wednesday at 4:04 PM)

Mike Cannon-Brookes is toxic.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (Wednesday at 4:14 PM)

UMike said:


> Mike Cannon-Brookes is toxic.



_Double Bay Jesus_, as per Joe Aston


----------



## Sean K (Wednesday at 4:28 PM)

Maybe they did a cost benefit analysis.


----------



## basilio (Wednesday at 8:21 PM)

As far as I can see Twiggy has been playing hardball with Sun Cable in terms of missed timetables and too expensive admin.

Twiggy is notoriously tight and demanding of any projects he has invested in and this seems no exception. I don't necessarily think it is dead . Just some very strong discussions and perhaps some new players.

_Comment was sought from Forrest via his Squadron Energy unit. Guardian Australia understands the billionaire investors disagreed just before Christmas over the arrangements for emergency funds in the order of $60m.

Sun Cable was burning through cash rapidly, with high costs including offices in five cities, a source said. The company was also reportedly missing agreed targets, including the securing of Indonesian approvals, that were holding up deals with customers.

Squadron Energy may yet remain an investor but for that to happen, changes would need to made, Guardian Australia was told.

“There was a deadlock at the shareholder level that couldn’t be resolved behind closed doors,” one person familiar with Sun Cable’s plans said._









						Giant solar farm project in doubt after disagreement between Mike Cannon-Brookes and Andrew Forrest
					

Australian billionaires had backed $30bn Sun Cable venture designed to help power Darwin, Indonesia and Singapore but the company has gone into voluntary administration




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## divs4ever (Wednesday at 9:04 PM)

qldfrog said:


> I always wonder about these grand schemes usually coming at the apex of boom times when money is cheap and talk free
> I really wish them well but also really hope the Australian taxpayers will not end up paying the electricity bill of Singapore



is that a win for your 'crystal ball ' ?


----------



## So_Cynical (Wednesday at 9:13 PM)

AFR has a story on this subject.








						It’s the Double Bay Jesus versus God
					

Mike Cannon-Brookes and Andrew Forrest’s dispute over Sun Cable is a fascinating fight between two giant egos.




					www.afr.com


----------



## Smurf1976 (Wednesday at 9:50 PM)

UMike said:


> Mike Cannon-Brookes is toxic.



I'll simply observe that Twiggy is pretty clued up when it comes to energy. He's certainly well ahead of anyone in politics that's for sure - he'd run rings around the lot there.

He'd leave a few self-proclaimed "energy experts" in the business community for dead too.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (Wednesday at 9:56 PM)

I have only two questions:
1. Did the Singaporeans ever ask for this project?
2. Have the local landowners been consulted?


----------



## basilio (Wednesday at 10:08 PM)

Dona Ferentes said:


> I have only two questions:
> 1. Did the Singaporeans ever ask for this project?
> 2. Have the local landowners been consulted?




There have been pointed questions about the economic viability of this project. A longish article but it does explore the issues around this mammoth proposal.









						Market disconnect: Clouds gather over Twiggy, Cannon-Brookes' $30b Sun Cable project
					

It's billed as a poster child for Australian renewable energy exports, but Sun Cable's plan to build the world's biggest solar farm draws scepticism in its target market, Singapore.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## sptrawler (Thursday at 12:32 AM)

It always smelt like a land grab, looking for a cause, to me.


----------



## qldfrog (Thursday at 7:04 AM)

sptrawler said:


> It always smelt like a land grab, looking for a cause, to me.



And a tax loss of fiat money transformed in real acres of property.
Not just cheap, actually paid to own ..genius... Twiggy 1 taxpayers 0, and even some feel good and PR thrown in.
A nice summary of the whole greewashing movement taking place this decade.
Add EV forced march in the same bag😊


----------



## Sean K (Yesterday at 11:49 AM)

I wonder if this will eventually happen, but maybe focussed on Australian power requirements? I've always been suspicious how a 4000km long cable was going to hold and transfer energy over the distance, especially in zero degree water. Imagine if there was a fault somewhere along the line? Do you have to pull the whole thing up to find the glitch? Maybe sending it over the desert to QLD or south to Adelaide for distribution will work better? 

Still also unsure how that many solar panels is good for the land/environment. Which Aboriginal clan approved that? $Caching$....


----------



## sptrawler (Yesterday at 1:37 PM)

Sean K said:


> Still also unsure how that many solar panels is good for the land/environment. Which Aboriginal clan approved that? $Caching$....



I don't think the penny has dropped on those issues, yet.


----------

